# alrededor del vacío



## unterricht

Hola a todos!

Tengo una duda sobre una traducción del castellano al alemán y me gustaría saber si me podéis echar una mano:

¿Cómo se diría "alrededor del vacío" en alemán? ¿"rund der Leere" sería correcto? Quiero referirme a un objeto que está rodeando (limitando, cercando, etc.) al vacío.

Por otro lado, ¿alguien sabe cómo podría decirse "rodear/cercar el vacío"? Estoy probando distintos títulos y no me gustaría meter la pata.

Mil gracias de antemano!!

J.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola - nos das la frase entera, por favor?
"el vacio", por lo que yo sepa, podría ser "die Leere" o bien "der luftleere Raum". Depende del contexto.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Alemanita

En Argentina, el vacío es, entre otras cosas, también un corte de carne . Por lo cual - el contexto ayudaría mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## unterricht

Hola! Gracias por responder a las dos!

La frase es únicamente esa: "Alrededor del vacío". Es el título de una escultura de Eduardo Chillida y me gustaría utilizarlo como título para mi propio trabajo ya que trata sobre el vacío en la escultura de Chillida.

Alemanita, jaja, en este caso sería un poco raro referirse al corte de carne. Aquí vacío sería sinónimo de hueco, oquedad, ausencia, etc.

Mil gracias!

J.


----------



## Alemanita

Hola, ahora hablando en serio:
1- Rund um die Leere
2- Um die Leere herum
3- Die Leere umgebend

rodear/cercar el vacío:

1- Die Leere umgeben
2- Die Leere einkreisen
3- Die Leere begrenzen

Que yo sepa, también existe die Leerheit y, si no me equivoco, también das Leere, o cómo se explica si no ins Leere starren oder fallen.

Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Considerando Chillida, yo diría _Rund um die Leerheit_.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola:

Que me viene a la mente:

"Rings um die Leere"

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Considerando Chillida, yo diría _Rund um die Leerheit_.



Pero en alemán le dicen "Architekt der Leere".


----------

